# Ditch Report Sun 2/24



## jono (Jan 7, 2007)

I finally got a weekend day off. I told my wife to consider it a work day for me and I took off to the hot ditch. I was stoked. I fish all of the time, I just can't get out in the daylight hours. It was my first time launching from the Chesapeake Yacht club. So I finally got to get my Jon boat in the water and use my baitcaster and get a little bit of sun while I fished. I couldn't get too much sun because it was fricking cold. 

There were about ten other boats out there at any given time. I stayed out for about five hours. I was with my young, fresh water fishing bud, Josh (who is an accomplished angler in fresh and salt H20). I saw about two fish caught by other anglers and they looked to be tiny specs. We fished all over the ditch area and got skunked. 

We were using berkley gulps with jig heads and storm lures. I even tried a baby bushhog by Zoom. A while back, I went to the power plant and fished the ditch from shore. I easily caught ten good sized specs. I've heard that people have been catching specks and pups out of there. It must have been an off day. I talked to other boaters that were there that day and most of them got skunked. 

All and all, The day was relaxing and fun. It was nice to get out during the daylight hours & fish. The ditch has been bountiful this winter I wonder if it's about to slow down or was this just a slow day. 

That's my report,
Salutations,
JONO


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

Thanks for the report...next time have your buddy bring his fresh water box...throw a plug or slow roll a spinner...glad you had fun...


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Try using Mirrolures tt808 is a good one any color in a brown like root beer works well there I think that Chesapeake lures makes a grub that is the right color its like the Storm lure. Live mullet works well there as well as cut chunks of mullet on a Carolina rig.
Don’t be afraid to slow troll those lures and to anchor up on the cut bait.
There are many ways to fish the ditch give a try. 

Good luck


----------



## jono (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanks guys! I'll give those techniques a try. I was going to throw my mirror lures but I didn't.


----------

